# No...you are not having one love..



## OTT (Sep 26, 2009)

12 months I said no.

12 months I said "It's a hairdressers car!"

For 12 months she said "I want one...and I want a black one.."

12 months later I found one...and she that will be obeyed said "I don't care how much it costs to run..it's black..."

And the rest as they say is history.

I picked it up last week. With a full tank. Drove it cross country to it's new stable................ :twisted:

And was seduced....

What a car.

It's a 3.2 quattro S line DSG 2004. The "S" on the gearbox must be for "Sex". Unbelievable...that 'growl'....

So have I done the right thing????

The fuel consumption is...well..dare I say it.....incredible.

On the Dashpod it shows a km's figure - stupid question number 1: Is that the range left?

Haldex? The car is going back soon for a few 'bits' to be sorted out. I want the fluids changed as they are due - the dealer will pay. Given that the car will only do around 8,000 kms a year will it be a few years before the oil and filters need doing again.........and incredibly stupid question: It needs an oil and filter / diff oil and filter / clutch oil and filter? Is that right?
Feel free to call me an uneducated TT owner by all means.
Anyway enough I hear you say!

I'm off to the garage to sit in my wife's car and just look at the dashboard............... :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum, guess you'll be in the garage all day then :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the rest of the hairdressers here http://www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, nice choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

OTT said:


> I'm off to the garage to sit in my wife's car and just look at the dashboard............... :roll:


 :lol:

Hello and welcome ...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sounds like you could be tempted to get your own as the wife will keep telling you to keep your hands off her baby..
steve


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Full service schedule on below link

viewtopic.php?p=738687#738687


----------



## OTT (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks one and all for your prompt and friendly replies...I'm no longer in the UK - now in NZ which is why I can probably afford to run a 3.2! Fuel is a third of the price and the comp insurance on this beasty (for ANY driver) is about 260 pounds a year.....

I guess the answer to all my questions is on here somewhere so when I get a break from polishing the new toy..sorry wife's car..I'll have a read.

I've formed the opinion that the km's figures is range left on the tank - I don't know as the VW/Audi dealer that it came from has lost the book! [smiley=book2.gif]

And I think it would be wise to sort out a Haldex change for the vehicle now.

Happy motoring one and all....wish I was closer to Europe with those Autobahns!!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum `


----------



## TTDiva (Nov 29, 2006)

OTT said:


> I'm off to the garage to sit in my wife's car and just look at the dashboard............... :roll:


Welcome to the wonder that is owning a TT. 3 years on and Pup and I are still very much in love [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
And I'm afraid Clarkson was right when he said you spend ages agonising over what to wear when you're in it. 8) 





I've taken to wearing clothes that match the interior (Blue and Black in the case of Pup). I think it looks cool and I don't care what anyone else says !!!


----------



## OTT (Sep 26, 2009)

Great reply. So, on that basis I should start wearing my wifes little black dress and underwear to match the car then?
No?

Sorry, I must have misunderstood Clarkson. Anyway, who's he after all, I wrote to him once and he got his WIFE Fiona to reply to me!! Ha!

Enjoy your car, pity I can't flash you and storm past in my (sorry the wife's) 3.2 DSG.........V_roooom_! 8)


----------



## OTT (Sep 26, 2009)

PS How do add "Footer's" onto my posts?

:?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

go in to the contol panel and mess about with signature stuff
steve


----------



## OTT (Sep 26, 2009)

Cheers Steve. It's not easy being thick...but I do a very impressive job of it! Have a good day mate and take care on the roads.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## OTT (Sep 26, 2009)

Howay!Nice choice of engine you have there....and my son would also believe a great choice in avatar..met Shearer last year. Lovely guy. My son was over in the UK a week ago and finally got to the hallowed ground that is St James'.
I'd love to drive my TT across the hills from Newcastle to Hadrians Wall - forget the name of the road but it was magic a few years gao and probably still is. Army range alongside the road somewhere?? :?


----------



## TTDiva (Nov 29, 2006)

OTT said:


> Great reply. So, on that basis I should start wearing my wifes little black dress and underwear to match the car then?


Whatever turns you on hunnie :wink:


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!

I also own a 2004 3.2 DSG.

Just a quickie on the Haldex so you know, oil on it's own should be changed on 20,000 and 40,000 miles, oil + filter should be changed on 60,000 and 80,000 miles. Not sure what that works out in KM.

It'd be good to see some pics of yous... sorry, your wifes car up here ;-)

I didn't know they did an S-line version of this car though?


----------



## pauljamesbarrow (Oct 14, 2010)

Just seen your post - I am a new 3.2 dsg owner (2003). You are so right about the 'S'. In fact I prefer it to the flippy flappy paddles on the wheel. Early days but what a car.


----------

